# Kirilenko for Battier/Alston/Reed



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Would you take this trade?

AK >> Battier


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No battier. We already have enough worries about Yao and Tmac going down, I wouldnt feel comfortable letting go one of our key players for another who will end up getting hurt again anyway. No more injuries please.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i would be reluctant to trade battier for AK47 because AK47 doesnt have deep range. that wouldnt even be too much of a problem if bonzi was a three point threat, but he's not.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Since Kirlenko is a max player with 4 years left, the only way I do this is if I get some of their young guys and can dump some more of my crap off too. With the team we have I can't believe I am thinking about trading Battier at this point. What I really want to say is let's stand pat and wait for training camp but, here is something I would have to think about.

AK47/Milsap/Brewer (or Morris Almond) - for - Battier/Alston/Sura/Reed/JL3

This trade works and I get rid of 4 players that weren't even going to see any PT. Let's hope Jerry really loves Battier.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice to see homer trades afflict all forums. :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

narrator said:


> Nice to see homer trades afflict all forums. :biggrin:


You got that right. If we could get our hands on Milsap, I will personally drive over to Morey's house/office and kiss his feet.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn! I guess it would've been better for me to say "NO" to BS's trade suggestion. Is my trade suggestion really that outrageous?

Utah gets a solid backup pg, starting sf, expiring contracts, and dumps and injury prone max player. OK, now that sounds alot better.

Houston pulls a 5 for 3 deal off and gets a risky risk/reward max player in AK47 but, Milsap and Brewer or Almond is the real reason why Houston makes that trade. You get one starter and two more solid role players.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the trade if it does happen. However, Utah is never going to pull that trigger with Houston. They can still be our first round match up in this coming season's playoffs.

Otherwise, our front court looks really sick, and T-Mac is playing 2. WOW


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

upon further review, i have decided that his help defense next to yao, and his high post skills and passing under adelman could make him a great fit for the rockets.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Kirilenko Prepared To Walk Away From $63 Million?

Let him do that and sign him for cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> upon further review, i have decided that his help defense next to yao, and his high post skills and passing under adelman could make him a great fit for the rockets.


Very true, but we already have enough potential injury problems to worry about. Adding him could be a win/lose situation.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Kirilenko Prepared To Walk Away From $63 Million?
> 
> Let him do that and sign him for cheap. :biggrin:


As great as that sounds, I don't think we have anything left to offer...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if kirilenko gets out of his contract, i would bank of him going to miami


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I really dont think u guys need Kirilenko. McGrady and Yao's enough star power and Battier, MJames, and them are a nice support crew.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

No No NO! why do people always try to get rid of battier. If anything i would say he is 2nd most important to yao,.. Tmac is jus Tmac


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kirilenko is a perfect fit for Houston... Give some props to my post! :biggrin: 

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/371746-andrei-kirilenko.html


And now, Houston could really bargain some conditions from Kirilenko, like adding a team option after 08-09 season...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

not likely to happen


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Man.. said:


> No No NO! why do people always try to get rid of battier. If anything i would say he is 2nd most important to yao,.. Tmac is jus Tmac


He is like the 2nd coming of Mario Elie. A dependable. hard working junkyard dog to take up the mess, and lead by example. He is every coaches dream role player, and simply a true professional.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> He is like the 2nd coming of Mario Elie. A dependable. hard working junkyard dog to take up the mess, and lead by example. He is every coaches dream role player, and simply a true professional.


he is way more then a elie....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Man.. said:


> he is way more then a elie....


How so?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't mind doing it if it was Head, Alston, and Reed. Battier is an important player on the team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd do it. Kirilenko's health is a bit of a concern, but we have the depth (Bonzi, Head) to manage fairly well if he goes out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I doubt we'll see any more moves from the Rockets.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't get it, why does everyone always wanna trade BATMAN??? Battier is your best and most dependable Threepoint shooter. His sack was still there in the playoffs LUTHER!!! That's who I'd trade right along with "Stab to My Lou" ALSTON. Pack them both up w/ Suras deal for some pks and cash so we can re-up our FAs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I doubt we'll see any more moves from the Rockets.


Agreed. This was just something else to have some fun with before the season starts. The only thing left for this team is to narrow down the roster.


----------

